# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Lợn cắp nách - ẩm thực Mộc Châu

## dungntn

Mộc  Châu nổi tiếng với món thịt “ lợn cắp nách ” - giống lợn bản địa thả  rông, mỗi khi cần tiền đồng bào tóm một con kẹp vào... nách, đem ra chợ  bán.
Tự  dũi đất kiếm ăn trên những sườn dốc dựng đứng và quanh năm suốt tháng  gồng mình chống chọi với cái rét làm cho giống lợn này săn quắt lại. Một  chú “lợn cắp nách” trưởng thành cũng chỉ nặng dưới chục ký (có thế  mới... cắp được vào nách). Lợn được làm sạch, tẩm ướp rồi để nguyên con  mà nướng hoặc quay. Miếng thịt mỏng tang, từ ngoài vào trong chỉ có một  lớp bì ròn tan, rồi đến một lớp thịt nạc thật mềm, ngọt lịm, dày không  đến 2 cm; và trong cùng là xương, thường là cũng rất nhỏ và mềm, ăn được  luôn nếu không phải là xương ống. Thịt “lợn cắp nách” nhâm nhi với rượu  ngô Mộc Châu, nhậu xuyên đêm chưa chán.



 

 



(Theo internet)





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour * Hà Nội - Hòa Bình - Mai Châu - Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Hoa Binh - Mai Chau - Moc Chau - Ha Noi (3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 1.450.000 VND/Khach)* 



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mộc Châu* - *tour du lich Moc Chau* 



 Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mộc Châu click vào *du lịch Mộc Châu* - *du lich Moc Chau*

----------


## dung89

Lợn này ăn ngon, mỡ cũng ngán,nướng là thích nhứt

----------

